# Soffit installation question



## milano (Feb 1, 2006)

I am about to install soffit at my house and I have a few questions I would be really greatfull if you can anwer for me.
1) Do I have any other option other than vinyl soffit?
2)How to install it on a brick wall(Do you install soffit before before or after you lay the bricks)
3)Which wood and what size should I use for soffit and fascia.
Basically, I'm looking for some general instructions how to install soffit on a brick wall. Also, if you know any websites or books that I could use, that would help too.
Thanks in advance,
Milan.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

1- Metal is also available but easier to mess up IMO. You can put strips of vinyl made for the purpose about 2" wide in a field of wood or plywood. You can drill holes in wood or plywood and screen them. You can use narrow boards and just leave one out (staple on screen first). Probably others I can't remember or haven't seen.

2- What is already built? Do you have rafters coming down and that's it? The horizontals haven't been installed yet? Do you want a horizontal soffitt (Most do)? You'll just install the soffitt up against the brick after you've built whatever framing you'll need to support it.

3- Your fascia is usually an inch or two below the soffitt, so whatever that works out to for your roof. As to what materials, that depends on your taste, your budget and your wife.


----------



## milano (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
Nothing is built yet. I have only rafters coming down, and that's it. So, basically, I'm starting from there. By the way what are horizontal, I don't think they have been installed yet. Yes, I do want horizontal soffit.

You're saying I should just install soffit up against the brick, do I do it before the bricks are layed, or once the bricks are layed all the way to the top?


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

milano said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Nothing is built yet. I have only rafters coming down, and that's it. So, basically, I'm starting from there. By the way what are horizontal, I don't think they have been installed yet. Yes, I do want horizontal soffit.
> 
> You're saying I should just install soffit up against the brick, do I do it before the bricks are layed, or once the bricks are layed all the way to the top?


Bricks aren't layed yet??? Then nail up some f trim and soffit first. For level just make top of f channel, trim level with facia.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, Bob's got it, if the bricks not in yet, get the soffitt in first. Vinyl or metal, use trim, for wood you'll need to nail a 2x4 along the wall level with the rough fascia and then short pieces of 2x4 that get nailed into this at one end and the other end gets nailed into the side of the rafter tails. This gives you something to nail wooden soffitt to every 16".


----------

